# Sticky  2012 Secret Santa I GOT IT Thread!



## wolfsnaps88

EDIT BY CORGIPAWS:
I totally spaced getting the thread up this early! Glad you made one, wolfsnaps! Just a reminder to all those who participated: You ARE required to at least post here that you GOT your package AS SOON AS it comes in the mail so the person that bought for you isn't left hanging not knowing if you got their gifts or not. Pictures when you open your goodies are greatly appreciated as well. I hope everyone enjoys the exchange this year! Happy Holidays, DFC!

There ARE some packages that have not shipped yet, but the shipper has at least checked in, so if yours doesn't come this week, rest assured NO ONE goes without and you will get something! 

-Linsey

I am such a nerd. I got my secret santa today and could NOT WAIT TO SHARE! Khan was my Secret Santa and can I just say, you outdid yourself, lady! LOL WOW. Thank you so much! 

I came home with groceries and saw a box on my front step and was so excited. LOL. But not nearly as excited as the dogs got after I opened it! Holy Moly!

As I started pulling toys out of the box, Sarge decided that he wanted this one for sure...I didn't even see him take it (as you can see, it still has the packaging attached!)










No worries, we took it off!










I knew Sarge would gravitate towards stuffed animals....and as such, this was all but expected of him to do:











No worries though, we share in this house:











I think Hunter was the most excited. I apologize for the blurry pics but he was ALL OVER THE PLACE with these new toys!










He especially loved this ball within a ball toy. He practically just plays with himself with it! He kicks it around, smashes his face into it, and acts like a real crazy dog. He loves it. Again, THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!











Dozer takes time to warm up to toys. I don't have video capability right now but this is what he does. He takes his preferred toy, runs through the yard, and shakes it from side to side. The more he likes it, the more he shakes. HE took to this holee roller pretty quickly. 

(he is fat. I know. We are working on it.)



















Not shown is the babble ball. It is a plastic ball that makes funny sounds. I am on my way to work so their play session was cut short. Plus, I will surprise them with that another day. So much excitement today! WOW!


----------



## Neeko

Nice!! 

This is supposed to be a sticky, right.


----------



## Khan

Yay!! So glad everyone loved their toys! That talking ball is pretty dang funny! We have one, and sometimes when the dogs just run by fast it moves just enough and you will hear it say something, or Burp! LOL!! I hope they love the snake as much as Khan. It's gotta be the most annoying toy on the planet. Khan lays with it and just squeaks it when you are trying to watch TV,(I'm sure he does it on purpose!) yet all you can do is just laugh! 
Merry Christmas from one coast to another!

Gina


----------



## creek817

Rebekah (Neeko) sent mine, and its is AWESOME! I posted pics on facebook, but I will post them here too, since I can't find another thread to do it on. =D










That's the pic of all our goodies =D 

Facebook

modeling his new agility lead

Facebook

and modeling his new collar! I don't have a picture of him playing with the toy, because I'm not that coordinated. hahaha but he was playing with it!

Again, thank you SO much Rebekah! =D


----------



## creek817

awesome! They look so happy =)


----------



## Sprocket

YAY! who is next???


----------



## rannmiller

My present arrived last night and my dogs already seem to know its for them! I'm going to make them wait until tomorrow to open it though because that's my day off so I'll hopefully get better pics of them enjoying the gift!


----------



## rannmiller

A big Christmas thanks to kathylcsw! The sweaters fit Penny and Peyton great and the dogs love the toys. Well except for Milo, he's always a humbug though. He never wants to play with anything so don't feel bad! 

Here are some pics of them enjoying their sweaters!










Now Penny is a pretty Christmas present!










Peyton being adorable as always. This is my favorite color combination, I love it!










Peyton enjoying her new rope toy










Penny likes it too










We especially love it for our new Dober who is a tugging fiend, so at least now we have a good handle to hold onto!










Peyton playing with her new Kong Wubba. It's hard to get a decent pic of her with it since she's always flipping it in the air! I love the color too!


----------



## kathylcsw

I am so happy that you and the dogs like the gifts. I was afraid that the XL sweater would be too big. It felt weird to shop for big dogs after years of shopping for less than 15lb puppies!


----------



## rannmiller

Haha yeah that would be a little odd! Everything fits great and the toys are the perfect size!


----------



## sozzle

Thanks very much creek817 (Stef) package arrived today all in one piece. I was out so my kind neighbour signed for the package!
Doesn't Stanley look handsome in his new collar and lead - fantastic love it! He was all excited when I put it on him and then the lead as he thought I was taking him for a walk.....but I wasn't, we were just posing for the photos.
Awesomely Awesome!


----------



## creek817

Oh good! I'm glad he likes it - and he does look VERY handsome in it!!! So glad it got there safely, and it fits =) Happy Christmas!


----------



## MollyWoppy

Good choice, that color really suits our Stanley!


----------



## kathylcsw

Love the collar and lead!


----------



## werecatrising

I love that leash/collar!
Rannmiller- I didn't know you got another dobe. Lucky you!


----------



## catahoulamom

Got my secret Santa gift! Thank you soooo much *bumblegoat*!!! She sent us dehydrated meat treats all the way from Sweden along with a stuffingless toy (perfect for my boys)! Love your illustrations too - very nice personal touch and they're so cute! We love it, thank you so much! The kitties are already trying to rip through the bags of treats lol, even the ferrets can have these! I'm going to take pictures and post when I'm done with all my work. :happy:


----------



## Khan

The kids got their SS gift! Thank you Caty for the awesome toys and treats!
As you can see Khan could barely contain himself as I was opening up the package!
As soon as they heard the squeaker go off, Shelby couldn't decide if she liked the star or the tug!

Pics are grainy cuz I snapped them with my cell phone! I wasn't thinking about having the camera ready as they pounced on all the stuff!! LOL


----------



## Caty M

Yay! Glad they like everything!!


----------



## twotonelover

I got my SS today!  I don't have the cord for my camera, but I will update this post once I have the picture!


----------



## bumblegoat

catahoulamom said:


> Got my secret Santa gift! Thank you soooo much *bumblegoat*!!! She sent us dehydrated meat treats all the way from Sweden along with a stuffingless toy (perfect for my boys)! Love your illustrations too - very nice personal touch and they're so cute! We love it, thank you so much! The kitties are already trying to rip through the bags of treats lol, even the ferrets can have these! I'm going to take pictures and post when I'm done with all my work. :happy:


Yay, I'm glad you got it already!  It arrived a lot earlier than I thought it would. I hope your pets enjoy the dehydrated moose treats, I figured something with moose would be fairly 'exotic' for someone in Florida.  Looking forward to seeing the photos!

So aaanyway, I got my gift! Thanks *Penny* (MollyWoppy)! The gifts are awesome, and damn, shipping prices really add up when you send international packages, eh? o_o I'm so happy that some are willing to ship internationally, so people like me can participate, so thanks! This definately makes up for last year (which didn't go that well for me)!

Time for pictures!








Opening the package, I see a cute Christmas card and a bunch of wrapped gifts.








'Is this for me?'








Loke in the new collar he got, very cute and yes, it fits! He also grabbed the toy he got, a purple bird.








It is a Kong toy, and seems to be fairly durable for being a 'soft' toy. Maybe this one will last a while?








Oh no, is that stuffing?! 








The stuffing from the poor bird's eyes... His eyes did not last for very long.








The poor bird, covered in drool and with stuffing poking out of his eye.








All the stuff I got except the bird (Loke did not let me have it for this photo). Some stuff for me too, and even something for my cat!








My cat Tilda, eh, enjoying her gift. As you can see, she obviously approves. '... Am I supposed to play with these things?'


I hope everyone enjoys the photos. I can also add that Tilda does play with toys, but of course not when I want her to for a photo (she is a cat, after all). The cat toys are a perfect gift for another reason though, since I've recently decided to contact cat rescues about fostering cats! So I'm sure those toys will be used by a bunch of cats eventually. 

Again, thanks so much!


----------



## MollyWoppy

Oh boy, I'm so glad you got it ok. I was so anxious that you wouldn't receive it by Xmas. And, I knew Loke would tear up that kong toy, but what the hell, it's Xmas so he can do what he likes, no biggie if it only lasts a day or two. 
I really like that collar, I so hope you like it, Collar Mania are one of my favourites and I'm so relieved it fit Loke ok! I went back over a lot of your old posts and thats how I found out you had a cat, hence the cat toys. And, reading what you wrote above, I seriously could not be happier that you are going to be fostering kittens, that makes my heart very happy. A very merry Xmas to you and your pup and your kitten!


----------



## Unosmom

We got our today! thank you Rachel and the pups for the goodies, I hope that the treat ball will help prevent some counter surfing when I'm away..lol


----------



## lauren43

Thank You Emmie!!! Avery and I love everything!!!

Whats in the box?


















Gifts!









We only got part way and Avery had to test one out.









Trying a lung treat, yum!









And here's the whole lot.









Avery's first attempt at a work to eat toy...As you can see I've trained him to eat/chew on his bed lol


Eventually he got frustrated and tried to tear it apart, I'll just have to watch him closely when he uses it.

Thank you so much Emmie. We love everything and the treats are perfect!


----------



## rannmiller

I'm glad Uno likes his stuff! I can see the treats were a hit!


----------



## werecatrising

I'm so glad you and Avery liked everything! Thanks for sharing the pictures and video!


----------



## Caty M

I got mine today from Sarah (Sozzle) and Stanley!! 










We got a gorgeous cloth martingale that looks great on Bishop- and it's NZ themed. Also a NZ calandar!!! Great for me since I lived there for a few years!!










An all natural soap bar (great for Bishop!!! he gets a poopy bum sometimes! LOL)










And three grass fed bully sticks! They were a huge hit and my crew are generally so-so on them. Josie especially went nuts!!










Thank you so much!!


----------



## werecatrising

Got my present! Thanks Lauren! I needed to get some new kongs. I've never tried the black ones. They look like they'll last. The kitty toys are perfect too! Did you see my post about my cat who is obsessed with those or did you just pick them out? Sorry to post in a picture thread with no pictures. I am too tired after a long day to upload them. I did stuff the kongs and have them in the freezer. 

I was surprised to see a gift from you,lol.


----------



## lauren43

No I just saw those and thought they'd make good cat toys lol! And when I got a package from you yesterday I was suprized as well! I knew I sent one to the same address! Just an FYI that's part one of two I'm slacking this year, more to come (hopefully before Christmas) but seriously I hope to get it out by Monday.


----------



## sozzle

Caty M said:


> I got mine today from Sarah (Sozzle) and Stanley!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got a gorgeous cloth martingale that looks great on Bishop- and it's NZ themed. Also a NZ calandar!!! Great for me since I lived there for a few years!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An all natural soap bar (great for Bishop!!! he gets a poopy bum sometimes! LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And three grass fed bully sticks! They were a huge hit and my crew are generally so-so on them. Josie especially went nuts!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!


Hi Caty Yay at last it arrived after two weeks! glad you liked everything. It was so hard to find stuff 'made in NZ' and that wasn't too heavy to post.
cheers
Sarah & Stanley


----------



## Sprocket

oooh I love that collar Caty!


----------



## naturalfeddogs

This just looks like so much fun! I hope next year our money will let us participate. It's funny how all the dogs just know the stuff is for them. Just a bunch of fur kids!


----------



## Sprocket

Came home from work to a package on the door step  I just had to open it even if it did smell fishy :tongue:

Thanks Natalie! I love LOVE LOVE the card! I am totally going to frame it or something. It is wonderful! The boys loved their treats. Jody is at work today so she will have to wait until later. The backpack is great! We will definitely put that to good use. I can't believe how much Bernard loves that fish jerky. I gave him one and he inhaled it then grabbed the whole bag! :rofl:





































I just love torturing them :tongue:


----------



## kathylcsw

Am I the only person still waiting? I am feeling a bit lonely right now as according to my son nothing came today either.


----------



## wolfsnaps88

I'm waiting to see if my person got theirs. Maybe they are waiting to open it on Christmas?


----------



## MollyWoppy

kathylcsw said:


> Am I the only person still waiting? I am feeling a bit lonely right now as according to my son nothing came today either.


I wouldn't worry kathy, lots of time till Xmas. I don't have mine yet, but I know it will come, I actually prefer it closer to Xmas anyway, makes it more special I think!


----------



## MollyWoppy

Sprocket, I laughed like anything about the way you wrote 'leave it' with the treats. Cracked me up! You are full of good ideas!


----------



## Sprocket

MollyWoppy said:


> Sprocket, I laughed like anything about the way you wrote 'leave it' with the treats. Cracked me up! You are full of good ideas!


I wish I could take credit! I saw it on another forum :smile:


----------



## Neeko

kathylcsw said:


> Am I the only person still waiting? I am feeling a bit lonely right now as according to my son nothing came today either.


I'm still waiting, too. 8 more days! I love Christmas!


----------



## creek817

sozzle said:


> Hi Caty Yay at last it arrived after two weeks! glad you liked everything. It was so hard to find stuff 'made in NZ' and that wasn't too heavy to post.
> cheers
> Sarah & Stanley


Do they make that collar in a narrower size? I might have to find one while I'm in NZ in January =P I love it!


----------



## sozzle

creek817 said:


> Do they make that collar in a narrower size? I might have to find one while I'm in NZ in January =P I love it!


You can contact the makers direct (they sell online) Pat and Roger Housley Accessorize your pet in style | Dog e Style happy for you to mention my name (they knew I was sending it overseas), they also had another kiwi design I think with kiwis and a rugby ball. They also have a facebook page.
I've yet to find a martingale collars in any petshops here.
cheers
Sarah


----------



## MollyWoppy

Guess What? 
So, I'm out running Mollie today and our mail lady, Lisa, is driving past. She pulls up and goes, "Pen, I left a parcel on your doorstep". I pull Mollie out of the mail truck (Mollie adores Lisa) and we took off home.
So I get there, and sure enough, there's a nice big parcel at the front door. 








Mollie sniffed and sniffed all around the parcel for absolutely ages. So, because I'm really bright, I knew it came from someone with a LOT of dogs. 

So, I eventually got to open it:













And there were just so many presents inside. I was jealous of my dog actually, no-one ever sends me presents like that. (sob).
Anyway, it was fun as I got to open them for her and this is what was inside:



















There were 2 cuz toys, dehydrated duck feet (which I'm absolutely thrilled about!), dried liver treats, dried salmon treats, beef liver and sweet potato treats, Evo turkey and chicken treats. A dried gullet (I think thats the official name) - Mol's pulling off the ribbon in the picture. And, some herring and salmon treats for spoilt little Windy the cat. I can't get Windy to sit still long enough to get a photo.
And, lastly, a rabbit Tuffy Toy which Mollie absolutely adores!










THANK YOU LINSEY! You absolutely spoilt Mollie, and I'm thrilled, I truly am. 
(And, you are very naughty, you should not have spent that much money on postage, ok?)


----------



## CorgiPaws

Oh I'm SO glad she likes it!! 
I am not concerned with shipping cost, I'm just glad it got to you in time for Christmas. Two weeks in a row the rabbit didn't come with my shipment, but I wanted her to have a "cool toy" and not all treats and stuff, so it was worth waiting for. 
Merry Christmas:biggrin:


----------



## Neeko

I got mine today, too!! I'm a bit confused, though, because I believe mine is also from Linsey. There was no card, but on the inner fold if the box is her name! So thank you Linsey!!

We received a GIANT Jolly Ball









We have actually spoken of retiring our old one and getting a new one. It's Bruce's all time favorite toy! Here's a comparison of the new one to the old one. I had to traipse out into our wet, muddy yard to retrieve the old one. Bruce is always trying to bring it inside with him 









I decided to let Bruce have some alone time, inside, with the Jolly Ball.









His eyes literally lit up when he saw it!








FYI-that's the official dog couch. It's the only furniture they're allowed on.

We also received some homemade treats!

Llama lung!









Fish jerky!









Thank you, thank you, thank you, Linsey!! (I think). :-D


----------



## CorgiPaws

LOL Neeko, 
Funny we just had this conversation last night. I forgot to put the card in the box for Penny, and as I was telling Jon (jdatwood) he said he realized he forgot one too, and that since he used a box I had ordered stuff in it will have my name on it. >.<

Your SS was Jon. I can't take credit!


----------



## Neeko

Thank you very much Jon!!! jdatwood!

Awesome gifts, and I'm tickled pink about the jolly ball. I will give them some treats this evening, and get some photos.


----------



## CorgiPaws

ALL packages have been confirmed mailed. Some were delayed because they were shipped directly online but every single person confirmed that they have gotten them out/ordered. So, if yours hasn't shown up please be patient. It will! If by Jan 1st you haven't gotten anything for whatever reason please contact me- I'll get you covered. 

Also, if you've GOTTEN your package but haven't opened it yet please at least let the shipper know it came either by PM if you know who they are based on name/address or on here.


----------



## wolfsnaps88

LINSEY, I love that you wrapped everything separately! LOL Nice haul MollyWoppy! 

This was a very fun thing. I have never done a secret santa before and who better to give and receive to than our pets!!!!


----------



## CorgiPaws

wolfsnaps88 said:


> LINSEY, I love that you wrapped everything separately! LOL Nice haul MollyWoppy!
> 
> This was a very fun thing. I have never done a secret santa before and who better to give and receive to than our pets!!!!


...an never again will I attempt to wrap a cuz. LOL


----------



## kathylcsw

I got mine yesterday and it is awesome!! It has several Kong toys and 2 huge bully sticks. I will post pictures tonight as it was too hectic last night to take any. The dogs haven't even seen their cool stuff yet. I would love to say a big THANK YOU to my Secret Santa but I don't know who it is!


----------



## MollyWoppy

Hey, kathylcsw's SS, show yourself!!


----------



## meggels

MollyWoppy said:


> Guess What?
> So, I'm out running Mollie today and our mail lady, Lisa, is driving past. She pulls up and goes, "Pen, I left a parcel on your doorstep". I pull Mollie out of the mail truck (Mollie adores Lisa) and we took off home.
> So I get there, and sure enough, there's a nice big parcel at the front door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollie sniffed and sniffed all around the parcel for absolutely ages. So, because I'm really bright, I knew it came from someone with a LOT of dogs.
> 
> So, I eventually got to open it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there were just so many presents inside. I was jealous of my dog actually, no-one ever sends me presents like that. (sob).
> Anyway, it was fun as I got to open them for her and this is what was inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were 2 cuz toys, dehydrated duck feet (which I'm absolutely thrilled about!), dried liver treats, dried salmon treats, beef liver and sweet potato treats, Evo turkey and chicken treats. A dried gullet (I think thats the official name) - Mol's pulling off the ribbon in the picture. And, some herring and salmon treats for spoilt little Windy the cat. I can't get Windy to sit still long enough to get a photo.
> And, lastly, a rabbit Tuffy Toy which Mollie absolutely adores!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU LINSEY! You absolutely spoilt Mollie, and I'm thrilled, I truly am.
> (And, you are very naughty, you should not have spent that much money on postage, ok?)



Linsey was my SS last year, she's an amazing Santa


----------



## Sprocket

kathylcsw said:


> I got mine yesterday and it is awesome!! It has several Kong toys and 2 huge bully sticks. I will post pictures tonight as it was too hectic last night to take any. The dogs haven't even seen their cool stuff yet. I would love to say a big THANK YOU to my Secret Santa but I don't know who it is!


ME! :usa2:

There is another couple things coming whenever they are in stock :biggrin:

I hope they like it all


----------



## kathylcsw

Sprocket said:


> ME! :usa2:
> 
> There is another couple things coming whenever they are in stock :biggrin:
> 
> I hope they like it all


Thank you so much! It is amazingly awesome as it is so I cannot imagine there would be more coming! I had decided that it was either you or Penny because I hadn't seen either of you mentioned in the other posts. You are the best SS ever!


----------



## Sprocket

kathylcsw said:


> Thank you so much! It is amazingly awesome as it is so I cannot imagine there would be more coming! I had decided that it was either you or Penny because I hadn't seen either of you mentioned in the other posts. You are the best SS ever!


I felt so bad when you posted that you felt bad about not getting your gift. I am very happy you are happy! :smile:


----------



## bumblegoat

MollyWoppy said:


> (And, you are very naughty, you should not have spent that much money on postage, ok?)


... Said the one who spent $50 on postage! :tongue1:


----------



## twotonelover

There wasn't a name or card with my SS, but thank you so much! Rosey already went to town on the trachea and I've given her some of the freeze dried raw as treats. She loved them  I really liked the tag key since I have so many collars and my fingernails area always a mess trying to switch tags around lol Anyway thank you again SOO SO much to my SS! Rosey and I feel spoiled!


----------



## MollyWoppy

bumblegoat said:


> ... Said the one who spent $50 on postage! :tongue1:


Thanks bumble, but I knew what I was getting into when I signed up to be a SS for a dear DFC member overseas. But it's worth it because I think it's so neat that people from all over the world can participate.


----------



## Unosmom

> There wasn't a name or card with my SS, but thank you so much! Rosey already went to town on the trachea and I've given her some of the freeze dried raw as treats. She loved them  I really liked the tag key since I have so many collars and my fingernails area always a mess trying to switch tags around lol Anyway thank you again SOO SO much to my SS! Rosey and I feel spoiled!


You're very welcome, I'm glad you liked everything


----------



## twotonelover

Unosmom said:


> You're very welcome, I'm glad you liked everything


Ah it was you! Well, thank you so very much again Unosmom! Rosey knew the package was for her before I even opened it haha


----------



## catahoulamom

Hey Bumble, my iPad hasn't been letting me post pictures on here of the dogs with their gifts, I'm picking my computer up from my friend who fixed it today so I'll have them up by this evening! Didn't want you to think I forgot.  we're still enjoying the treats and toy!


----------



## kathylcsw

Ok I took a picture of my wonderful SS gifts from Sprocket.
[URL="







[/URL]

I couldn't get a picture of the dogs playing with anything because I am dog sitting my friend's rat terrier/chi mix over Christmas and don't want to instigate a brawl.


----------



## Sprocket

Nevermind! I'm a dummy and can't read at all. 

The rest doesn't have a ship date so it will be a surprise! :biggrin:


----------



## Neeko

Linsey-I'm kind of seeing how you selected SS recipients! You really put a lot of thought and effort into it! Thank you for organizing this!!


----------



## kathylcsw

Sprocket said:


> Nevermind! I'm a dummy and can't read at all.
> 
> The rest doesn't have a ship date so it will be a surprise! :biggrin:


Given all that I already got I cannot imagine more. You were an extra generous SS.


----------



## Sprocket

So who else are we missing?? Isn't it against the rules to not post that you got it?


----------



## CorgiPaws

It's against the rules to not inform the person who sent to you that you got their package. This thread is preferred so we can all see the fun! If anyone has NOT received anything, please PM me ASAP.


----------



## Sprocket

That's what I meant. Post/pm sender.


----------



## DaneMama

Sorry I've been MIA lately......LIFE has gotten in my way lately. 

I received an initial small gift from my SS not too long ago, but have waited to post up until now just in case I received it but haven't yet. Tomorrow is the last day before I leave for a month to Thailand so there's a chance I wont get my actual gift until I get back (late January). I will for sure post up when I do get back!

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to you all :thumb:


----------



## twotonelover

DaneMama said:


> Sorry I've been MIA lately......LIFE has gotten in my way lately.
> 
> I received an initial small gift from my SS not too long ago, but have waited to post up until now just in case I received it but haven't yet. Tomorrow is the last day before I leave for a month to Thailand so there's a chance I wont get my actual gift until I get back (late January). I will for sure post up when I do get back!
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to you all :thumb:


Thats concerning, as I ordered your gift over a month ago and they have already charged my card.  Hmm, I'll look into this. I feel bad it hasn't showed up yet!


----------



## DaneMama

Brittany, thank you for the gift card! I hope you didn't get charged twice for it....once I get back in the country I'll be shopping for some new bling for the girls! 

Happy holidays!


----------



## rannmiller

I'd just like to say a HUGE thank you to Linsey! I think this is the best SS we've ever had and it was super fun seeing everyone post pictures and their dogs having so much fun with their presents. Thanks for all your hard work Linsey!


----------



## MollyWoppy

I whole-heartily second that ranmiller. Organising the SS is a lot of work, plus the fact that it can be a potentially thankless and expensive task if people pike out at the last minute. 
This year was a lot of fun. I enjoyed reading about the anticipation and then seeing all the photo's of the pups enjoying their presents. Thank you Linsey, great job!


----------



## werecatrising

Lauren- thanks so much for the collars and toys!!
They are perfect! I had been looking for something in green for Jasper. I can't get my computer to read my sd card but a soon as I do I'll post pictures.


----------



## CorgiPaws

Awh, thanks guys!! 
I already let my SS know our package came and we opened it on Christmas! Thank you so so so much once again!

I will try to get photos later, no one wanted to hold still on Christmas and yesterday we spent all day delivering puppies since the girls HAD to have pups the same day as each other.


----------



## naturalfeddogs

CorgiPaws said:


> Awh, thanks guys!!
> I already let my SS know our package came and we opened it on Christmas! Thank you so so so much once again!
> 
> I will try to get photos later, no one wanted to hold still on Christmas and yesterday we spent all day delivering puppies since the girls HAD to have pups the same day as each other.


OHHHHH pictures pictures!! Of presents and PUPPIES!!!!!!!!


----------



## kathylcsw

Thank you Linsey. You did an incredible job. This was my first year and it was so much fun. I also got the rest of my SS gift from Sprocket - as if more was needed given all I got with the first package. I got 2 bags of salmon treats and a tub of liver treats. I am so grateful for all that you sent to my pups.


----------



## Sprocket

kathylcsw said:


> Thank you Linsey. You did an incredible job. This was my first year and it was so much fun. I also got the rest of my SS gift from Sprocket - as if more was needed given all I got with the first package. I got 2 bags of salmon treats and a tub of liver treats. I am so grateful for all that you sent to my pups.


Yay! I'm glad they arrived  You are most welcome!


----------



## futureearth

I think Hunter was the most excited. I apologize for the blurry pics but he was ALL OVER THE PLACE with these new toys!


----------

